# MiniTutorial Printable Doc Series



## molarmanful (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey y'all,
I've got an idea. It's a basically a series of Google Docs that teach cube stuff. The idea is to explain concepts in an extremely convenient way that is concise and saves a lot of paper . Everything should fit on a sheet of printer paper. Feel free to link to these tutorials on your websites and stuff like that!

TUTORIALS:
3x3 LBL
Keyhole F2L
I'll be updating the folder with finished tutorials periodically. Make sure to notify me of errors/suggestions/ideas for future tuts.

Oh yeah, and enjoy!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2015)

Just in case you didn't notice the first one is two pages and there are only two words on the second page


----------



## molarmanful (Sep 14, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Just in case you didn't notice the first one is two pages and there are only two words on the second page


Oh, I see...
See OP for fix.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 14, 2015)

Keyhole f2l is much more efficient and intuitive, you should teach that instead


----------



## molarmanful (Sep 14, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Keyhole f2l is much more efficient and intuitive, you should teach that instead


I might make a separate doc for that. It seems like something that not just beginners should learn.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 14, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> I might make a separate doc for that. It seems like something that not just beginners should learn.



yeah, the concept can be a bit useful in solves for advanced people but not that much, its still a better way of solving f2l pairs for beginners imo


----------



## molarmanful (Sep 14, 2015)

Updated OP with Keyhole F2L MiniTutorial!


----------

